# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  آبدیت جدول (اضافه کردن یک فیلد جدید )

## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

سلام 
من گشتم بعد پست زدم
من یک جدول دارم که هزار رکورد در اون و جود داره ایا را حلی مثل ساخت اسکرپت و جود داره که اگه به جدول چند فیل جدید اضافه کردیم حالا اگه بخوام برنامه ابدیت کنم چطوری متونم جدولم آبدیت کنم 

البته بصورت یک فایل که برای کابر بفرستم و اون اجرا کن و جدول تغیراتی که دادم داخلش ایجاد بشه

مثلان من داخل جدول یک فیلد بعنوان سال ایجاد کردم که قبلان این فیلد نبود و حلا باید در جدول ایجاد بشه

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما میتونید اون Script که تهیه کردید از داخل برنامه تون با استفاده از دستور OSQL فراخوانی کنید.
هم در وبلاگ من هم در سایت نحوه استفاده از دستور OSQL توضیح داده شده است.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

تشکر از جوابتون ولی داخل اسکیول خرچی میکردم کزینه که بشه باهش اینکار کرد نمی بینم میشه بیشتر راهنمای کنید

----------

